# Comment rester en mode chiffres ?



## aristote797 (28 Août 2013)

Bonjour
Peut-on me dire comment l'on reste en mode chiffre sur un ipad.
Chacun sait qu'après avoir tapé des chiffre, un appui sur la barre d'espace fait repasser en mode lettres.
Il m'est arrivé parfois de constater que je restais en mode chiffre, sans jamais avoir pu comprendre comment !

Je précise que je suis en *iPad 2 syst 6*

Merci


----------



## aristote797 (28 Août 2013)

Y-aura-t-il d'autre réponse que cette dernière, à peine amusante dois-je le dire, et qui montre en tous cas que mon post n'a pas été lu correctement.

A toute fins utiles &#8212; puisque le "sieur" Ibaby semble me prendre pour un benêt, ce qui ne me dérange pas outre mesure, du fait que je ne crains pas le ridicule &#8212; il peut être nécessaire de taper des chiffres espacés&#8230; d'où ma question, remarque dont il m'avait semblé qu'elle était induite dans la question elle-même.

Donc je repose ma question pour les coefficients inférieur à 30  ;-) :

*Comment rester en mode chiffre tout en utilisant la barre d'espace sur un iPad ? 
*
Voilà c'est mieux comme ça l'ami ?!

Je suis preneur de réponse plus inteligente.
Merci


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2013)

Et non, justement, en typographie, placer des points entre chaque chiffre est une faute. Et c&#8217;est identique aux USA.

Voir ce site qui résume bien la chose.
http://j.poitou.free.fr/pro/html/typ/resume.html

Et tous les sites traitant de typographie.

Donc, Apple a tort et c'est particulièrement désagréable.

Pour le carnet d'adresses, ça ne pose pas de soucis, il crée lui-même ses espaces après saisie des chiffres. Mais ailleurs, ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2013)

Le souci, c'est qu&#8217;il n'y a pas que des numéros de téléphone à rentrer avec des espaces. Du coup, c'est galère.


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2013)

Plein de chiffre que tu aurais besoin d'entrer toi même pour une raison quelconque.

Une référence produit, une suite de chiffre a mémoriser, etc


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2013)

aristote797 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé parfois de constater que je restais en mode chiffre, sans jamais avoir pu comprendre comment !


Peut-être parce que le développeur en a décidé ainsi.
Sur une application, lorsque tu as un champ de texte (UITextField/UITextView, etc.), tu peux forcer la venue d'un certain type de clavier. Et du coup, si tu choisis chiffres...
Pour le site Web, y'a p'têt' moyen de faire idem.


----------

